# 3d wappen



## imo23 (13. April 2005)

Hi Community,

ich möchte gern für meinen Verein ein Wappen erstellen und hab nach tagelangem Gefummel dieses miese Ergebnis.

Hab dies irgendwie mit Kreisen und Radieren zusammengebaut. Der nächste dumme Schritt war, dass ich nicht als psd gespeichert habe und somit nur ein .bmp habe.
Ich bin leider ein kompletter Versager im Grafikbereich. Ich hoffe es findet sich jemand mit viel Geduld.
Besteht irgendwie die möglichkeit mir zu helfen. Etwas mit 3d und Aqua-Effekt wäre traumhaft.



vielen Dank vorab


----------



## C4T (13. April 2005)

Moin,

grundsätzlich ist es so, dass dir hier geholfen wird. Allerdings wird dir niemand was hinzaubern denke ich.
Tipps bekommst du aber mit sicherheit.

Wichtigste PS Regel: Immer im PSD Format abspeichern, falls du diverse Sachen noch ändern willst. Aber das hast du ja jetzt selbst feststellen müssen.

Deine Grafik sieht noch recht verpixelt aus. Das liegt daran, dass du kein Antialiasing (Schärfe) eingeschaltet hast.
Im Tutorialsbereich findest du mit Sicherheit einige nette Features die du evtl. für dein Wappen gebrauchen könntest.
Die Kurven und Biegungen bekommt man mit dem Pfadwerkzeug am optimalsten hin. Erfordert allerdings auch ein bischen Übung.

Gruß,
C4T


----------



## AKrebs70 (14. April 2005)

Ich würde allerdings ein Wappen nicht mit Photoshop sondern mit einem Vektorgrafik-Programm (z.B. Illustrator oder Freehand) machen.


----------

